# Apple Valley ?



## Mylife614 (Apr 3, 2013)

Buddies got a family friend that lives up there and buddies wanting me to try some ice fishing with him. I've never been on the lake let alone fished it thru the ice. 

Anyone willing to point me in a direction if we decide to give it a go, maybe tomorrow even? 

Feel free to PM if you want. 

Hope alls well ... Cheers


----------



## "chillin" (Apr 20, 2012)

That's awesome. Lake has a ton of crappie. I bet if you hit docks you can do good.


----------



## fishin express (Apr 6, 2009)

Docks are all high and dry. Lake is drained to winter pool. Coves may be OK, main lake would scare me, fair amount of current. Be careful, good luck. Bluegill, population is very good also!


----------



## "chillin" (Apr 20, 2012)

I've always wanted to ice fish down there but never have. Got a friend that went crappie fishing in the spring with someone and he said there was crazy action.


----------



## fishin express (Apr 6, 2009)

Crappie fishing can be VERY good. My favorite lake to fish for them. Never had great luck on the ice, fish suspend in deep water in fall. Good ice over deep water is rare there.


----------



## adp15 (Jan 11, 2008)

fished it for 20 plus years north end of lake is best for ice fishing under the powerlines. heading south down lake on west side there's a good give to fish. a little north of king beach straight across the lake from king beach. find the break between the two points. make sure you spur your way. lake is tough to freeze over a lot of springs. be careful


----------

